# April Shower brings Mold? or?



## tcbud (May 14, 2009)

I am sitting clipping up some bud that was harvested a week or so ago.  It was revedged and has some brown leaves that need taking off.  I am going thru it very careful and find an area that looks *distinctly darkend*.  Not like the brown I have been clippin away at.  I get out my little radio shack micro and see some *web-like, fiberous material that is dark in color.*  Being an immune compromised person, I am double careful about things like bacteria and mold.  So I come here, to our library on all things Marijuana.  I click into the drying and curing portion of the site and read this about mold and fungus......

*Ubiquitous _Aspergillus_ grows on anything from rocket fuel to astronauts. The genus is millions of years old; while _Home sapiens_ may come and go, _Aspergillus_ will remain. Westendorp first found an _Aspergillus_ species attacking _Cannabis_ in 1854. More recently, Margolis & Clorfene describe a mold that _increases_ potency in marijuana. Their "black weblike fungus" sounds like an _Aspergillus_ species.*


*it mentions a black weblike fungus......*

*sure sounds like what I saw.  Now this is the question,*

*Should I continue and spend my time even touching this stuff, (for sure I aint gonna smoke any of it), and finish trimming? or will just handling it become a new medical nightmare? I put it away and if it didnt smell so darn good, I think I would toss it all.*

*Next question, can it be cut out like other types of mold, or it is so prolific that it will continue even if I try to cut it all out?  There does not seem to be much, I have only found it on a couple of inner bud parts.  I am thinking just touching it is gonna spread it?*

*thanks for your help guys, and bombudpuffa exspecially for posting that great helpful thread on mold and fungus.*


----------



## tcbud (May 14, 2009)

Oakie dokie, I think I will put this away, or give it away.  After reading this, hxxp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspergillus
(change xx to tt) This is not something I am gonna fool around with.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 14, 2009)

Better safe than sorry, tc .  I would smoke it anyway, but I think you made the right decision.  I hardly ever make the right decision .


----------



## tcbud (May 15, 2009)

I put it away, mentioned it to a friend, a retired lab tech, she says this Asprilious (not intending to learn how to spell this stuff) is the most prolific mold there is.  Comes in all shapes and sizes, colors and places.  The mold people complain about killing them in their own home is this stuff, tho prolly a dif strain.  She says...Spray everything with fifty fifty water bleach.  Kills anything, I told her it would kill the shine on my table. Had already cleaned the sisors with Alcohol. I used some nice anti bacteria soap on the table and will leave it at that.  I am not gonna smoke any of that and wont be touching it agian.  I will argue later about this with the husband who doesnt even smoke this time of year and it will get lost in the shuffel of the jars in the closet ....if it makes it that far.

This is right up there with she/male, he/male Hermi problems.   I love growing this stuff.


----------



## kaotik (May 15, 2009)

i wouldn't even jar it up if it could get lost in the shuflle.
i'm an idiot, and have no immune problems, so i'd probably just cut it out, and smoke the rest.. but for you, i'd definatly say toss it/give it away if someone wants it.. not worth the risk (plus i've seen what you grow, i know you've got something else kickin' around  )


----------

